# Fed up with Victoria's Secret



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Every day I walk into our mall (which I like to excercise in) right in a prominent place that's completely unavoidable is the Victoria's Secret fragrance store. The regular V.S. store is upstairs and is somewhat avoidable. For the last almost four years that we have lived here there is a different mostly naked woman in gigantic proportions looking sultrily at me. I didn't care at first but knew that eventually it would be a problem. Now that I have a four year old son I dread walking past the store. It's fragrances for heavens sakes, I can almost understand if they're advertising lingerie but I don't like that either.

There is an Abercrombie and Fitch store just caticorner to it and I used to have the exact same problem with their mostly naked models. However due to a lawsuit they have cleaned up their act and changed their advertising to the general public.

I think that it is one thing if I am seeking it out and going into their store but to have it displayed in such a prominent place where I have little choice to avoid it if I want to walk anywhere in the mall is insulting.

I have their address if anyone else feels the same way:

Victoria's Secret
PO Box 16589
Columbus, OH 43216-6589

I definitely plan to write as well as I've talked to the store manager, plan to write our local paper to help other citizens voice their opinions. I'm sure that I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

I feel the same way. It's inappropriate for a public space.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

yeah! where's the male underthings store that sells men's perfume and has men 1/2 naked in huge life-size posters?







:


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Ya know, I have *NO* problem with nudity and sexuality. None whatsoever. But everywhere I turn these days, there are superskinny hypersexed "models" with these sultry looks on their faces, and I don't think my 5yo. should be subjected to our society's standard of what is beautiful and acceptable. C'mon, where's the sexy 200 lb. momma? Oh, wait, if we accepted *all* shapes and sizes as beautiful, we wouldn't buy as many products trying to live up to what society has deemed "sexy".


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

*"Ya know, I have *NO* problem with nudity and sexuality. None whatsoever. But everywhere I turn these days, there are superskinny hypersexed "models" with these sultry looks on their faces, and I don't think my 5yo. should be subjected to our society's standard of what is beautiful and acceptable. C'mon, where's the sexy 200 lb. momma? Oh, wait, if we accepted *all* shapes and sizes as beautiful, we wouldn't buy as many products trying to live up to what society has deemed "sexy". "*

















Well said!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Candi

I don't like the new "Pink" line offered at VS, marketing to preteens, teens...it's really too much.


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

Everytime I see that ad with my boys, you know the one with Giselle Bundchen







wearing Victoria Secret's latest super bra, I feel obligated to say "Wearing that bra will not make you look like her."

It bothers me that I see it huge in the mall (not that we go there often), on t.v., in magazines, etc...

It is a highly sexual picture, even more so to young boys who haven't seen as much as we adults have and it irritates me.

Thanks for the address, I will write a letter.,


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i don't mind it at all. but i also don't shop there


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice to start a revolution...lingerie on REAL women in all kinds of sizes...and enough with the pouty mouth sultry come hither look...how about a big smile! :LOL


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinybutterfly*
Wouldn't it be nice to start a revolution...lingerie on REAL women in all kinds of sizes...and enough with the pouty mouth sultry come hither look...how about a big smile! :LOL

They already have that, it's called the JCPenney catalog.









(Well "all sizes" compared to VS, I guess . . . still not very real. But at least the models are smiling and not writhing around like they itch.)


----------



## SimplyMama (Nov 18, 2004)

I feel the same way about those posters...I think that they're oversexed for what should be a family friendly space. Could care less if they were all over the inside, but I dislike having them in the windows. I also am irked at the Cosmo type bylines in the checkout aisle at the grocery store. It's annoying having my early readers trying to make sense of "Drive him wild with naughty sex tricks", etc. I mean, come on....can these _not_ just stay in the magazine section and out of the checkout? If they're really bad, I flip them. I like stores that have a magazine, candy free aisle.

I have a bit of a funny about those VS posters, though. When DS#1 was 2yo, we were at Stride Rite getting him fitted for sandals. A few people in the store were smiling, watching him hop and stomp around to see if they were comfy. When he got close to the doorway of the store, he caught sight of one of those posters in a VS store window opposite. He froze, pointed, and called out "Look Mommy! _MILKS_!!! " Everyone cracked up. I was pretty proud, because at least he knew what they were for. :LOL


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't even think there's a VS store up here, TG.

SimplyMama, :LOL I love your ds.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
They already have that, it's called the JCPenney catalog.









(Well "all sizes" compared to VS, I guess . . . still not very real. But at least the models are smiling and not writhing around like they itch.)

Like they itch!







:

SimplyMama, maybe we could all get big stickers and in the dark of night sneak into the mall and put them on all the VS posters...Milks, it does a body good! You'd have to place the sticker right across the models bosom. Your ds is great!


----------



## oldermamato5 (Feb 4, 2005)

my ds almost 13 turns his head to look anywhere but at VS if we're in the mall,(which is hardly ever.) he has been raised to respect women. pornography infuriates me-and that is what VS is







Thank you for the address,I will be writing.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

I like the new Dove campaign that shows women of all ages, shapes and sizes. I think the female body is a work of beauty and should be celebrated and I think that ad does a good job of that. I like Victoria Secret clothes but I don't like it when they stick angel wings on the models. I personally think its demeaning to the models and I consider an angel something sacred so that offends me as well. This is a very thought provoking post - I guess I've gotten used to some of these ads and I need to think about them!


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

THANK GOODNESS FOR THIS THREAD! I WILL be writing VS to let them know how much I DESPISE walking past there store with younger siblings and my own 11 year old step son. I have 2 dds and I would NEVER EVER want them to think that is appropriate. My dh finds it yucky too! I dont understand why they have to advertise it that way when you already know what you will find inside. I wish more people cared about perception of children and how it molds our society.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Like the lingerie/clothes, hate the advertising.

The VS store in our mall is a joke. Unless you are a 36C or smaller, you will find NOTHING. The store is just so much wasted space.







:

They have a *teen* line now? Guess they're trying to compete with Ltd2...like this world needs more little girls dressed in thongs and belly shirts. Yuck.


----------



## SimplyMama (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinybutterfly*
Like they itch!







:

SimplyMama, maybe we could all get big stickers and in the dark of night sneak into the mall and put them on all the VS posters...Milks, it does a body good! You'd have to place the sticker right across the models bosom. Your ds is great!

:LOL Thank you! I







the sticker idea! Maybe we can do that, and then all get thrown out of a Hooters for breastfeeding!


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle*
Guess they're trying to compete with Ltd2...Yuck.

I think they're actually owned by the same man - Les Wexner - I think he owns most of the stores in the mall. I used to live near Columbus and many of the stores have headquarters there - they get bought and sold, but last time I knew he owned, Limited, Structure, Bath and Body Works, Victoria Secret, and several others I can't remember (never was much of a mall rat). Les Wexner is a very wealthy man - practically owns the suburb of New Albany near Columbus - VERY wealthy area.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Ladies!!!

Here is the truth OK?!!

It is really MY body up there on those boards, they have just pasted some other ladies heads on it...Ok...don't be mad.

I am really 6'1 and a size 2. Oh, and I weight 105!!


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Moved to Activism...


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Wow, Thank you for your responses! It really has made my heart happy to know that others feel the same way and *do* care!

I really would actually like to get something going here and involve as many people as can. If a lawsuit could change Abercrombie & Fitch it may take that to do the same for V.S. but maybe if enough people stated their opinions then by popular response they would take their ads _inside_ their stores and keep our little eyes shielded. Incidentally I won't shop there as well, same reason I wouldn't shop A&F.

Thank you!

I am going to start with putting my thoughts in our local free newspaper (The Loudener..for those in No Va) and then research how much it would be to put a similar statement in other newspapers. Would anyone be willing to write something for their newspapers and coordinate it with me? I will pm anyone interested my email address.

Maybe we really *can* do something about this?


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyMama*
:LOL Thank you! I







the sticker idea! Maybe we can do that, and then all get thrown out of a Hooters for breastfeeding!



















You know, it does make it more difficult to raise my sons to treat women with respect and see them as more than sex objects when there is so much of this kind of thing...well, everywhere.

Sex is great...and a woman's body is beautiful...but how or where do we draw that line...the one that makes a woman into an object? And then her sexuality is used to sell "stuff"...beer, cars, lingerie, clothes, music, etc.

Sigh.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a hard time walking past this store, too. DSD who just came to live with us last July is 8 years old and very weight conscious. She is a bit heavy and very tall for her age and she gets made fun of sometimes at school. DH and I tell her everyday that she is beautiful and that each and every one of us is shaped differently. We tell her that she is perfect. We hardly ever talk about weight in our home, which has been especially hard while I've been preggo!! I think creating a healthy body image is one of the most important thing that we can do for our children. I will definitely write and complain about the ads as well.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I think we should plan a bra-in. We should all get in our bras and panties and stand in front of the store posing and pouting. Let's see how long it takes the security guards to say something. Then we can kindly point out how hypocritcal it is.







Who's with me?

Anyone?

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluffernutter*
I think we should plan a bra-in. We should all get in our bras and panties and stand in front of the store posing and pouting. Let's see how long it takes the security guards to say something. Then we can kindly point out how hypocritcal it is.







Who's with me?

I'll come fully clothed to gawk.


----------



## Nurturing Mama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:

I think we should plan a bra-in. We should all get in our bras and panties and stand in front of the store posing and pouting. Let's see how long it takes the security guards to say something. Then we can kindly point out how hypocritcal it is. Who's with me
You are a genius! I could never be that bold, though, and the comments I would get would probably be hurtful







. I love the idea though!

Carrie


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Simply'm, your DS is adorable. :LOL

There was a whole lot of protest on the Upper West Side of Manhattan (hardly known for 'puritan' values) when a VS store moved in and while still under construction already had huge billboards/posters of various women's body parts. And the store negotiated with the protestors, and now that particular store has *no* posters in its windows and no lingerie ... only bathrobes and pajamas. Really.









It's ironic, because a lot of people rolled their eyes at the protests, and would say "Oh, I don't mind if my children see nudity, better that than violence," but those same folks would still be upset that their 8yo daughters were overly sexualized in an adult way, or were into dressing in revealing/sexy/adult clothes, etc. ... which the whole culture of Victoria's Secret promotes.

More to say. No time.


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
I feel the same way. It's inappropriate for a public space.

right here hating VS with the rest of you, but are you guys aware that a shopping mall is not public space?
(btw, i'm not into the concept of property either, but just had to mention...)


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry I cannot agree with you ladies on this one. But then again I have been questioned why we have our lingerie were I work. We get complaints all the time about having thongs out were small kids can see them. I cannot give them the answer I want "Because it is the only place to put them". You should have seen the planning converstations we had trying to figure out were we are going to place a new line of undies.

I also worry about the slippery sloop this can lead to; like novelty stores (were you get your adult play things







) Often the same arguments are used. These stores are often more hidden.

I have also seen more offensive bothersome things at Spencers. I am also more bothered by the fact my store carries push-up/padded bras for little girls. They are on the same wall that carries 2T undies. They are like 34 b's they are right beside training bras.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 20, 2004)

Where is the smiley that is a momma who has had three kids in her lacy nighty? :LOL


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
Sorry I cannot agree with you ladies on this one ... I am also more bothered by the fact my store carries push-up/padded bras for little girls. They are on the same wall that carries 2T undies. They are like 34 b's they are right beside training bras.


And where do you think the little girls and their mamas get the idea that they even should have such a thing as push-up/padded bras?

VS is not the whole of the problem; it's just one of a piece. But the fact that it's left to its own devices and allowed to practice merchandizing the way it does without complaint, *that* is what has lowered the cultural bar allowing for its acceptance as it is. And allowing for acceptance of push-up bras and low-cut shirts for little girls ... the sexualizing of children. Thongs for 5yos, what's the purpose? Or the point?

And come to think of it, it doesn't exactly help in the desexualization of breasts/breastfeeding arena, either, to have this in our faces in this way.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

You know, you might get a better response if you wrote to the company that owns the mall instead of directly to VS. I used to work for one of those huge mall-development-and-management companies. The landlords make *ALL* the rules. If you want to change what you see in the mall, write to them, email them, call their 800 numbers!! I can get you those numbers, if you can tell me what mall it was. There's only about six or seven companies that own nearly all of the malls in the US, with two or three of them owning the vast majority.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

I honestly could not care less about the porno-rific vs advertising. I don't even care that much that they've got that stupid "pink" line. bleh, whatever!

but I do care how their garments are manufactured. that is what makes me avoid shopping there.

my bf bought me the new "ipex" bra, however. and it is fabulous, I must say.







:


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluffernutter*
I think we should plan a bra-in. We should all get in our bras and panties and stand in front of the store posing and pouting. Let's see how long it takes the security guards to say something.

I'll wear my sexiest white cotton nursing bra - and my cotton panties. :LOL

I heard a comedienne on TV once talking about the little satin panties they sell at VS - she recommended they sell them with a tube of Monistat. Perhaps this explains why the lingerie models writhe around like they are itching???


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

good one! I'll be the one in the cotton bikinis and wearing my sling...just like at home.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluffernutter*
I think we should plan a bra-in. We should all get in our bras and panties and stand in front of the store posing and pouting. Let's see how long it takes the security guards to say something. Then we can kindly point out how hypocritcal it is.







Who's with me?

Anyone?

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower*
I'll wear my sexiest white cotton nursing bra - and my cotton panties. :LOL

I heard a comedienne on TV once talking about the little satin panties they sell at VS - she recommended they sell them with a tube of Monistat. Perhaps this explains why the lingerie models writhe around like they are itching???

















:

Love this. I'll be there with my Decent Exposures catalog for all to see. There's some REAL women!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I have always been confused by the VS ads. Are they marketing to men?


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Frederick's of Hollywood is even worse! When we went to see Dora the Explorer at the mall last Sunday (1 1/2 hrs in line with 2 4 y/o's) we were stuck standing in front of Frederick's for about 15 minutes. I'm all frantic trying to think of games and songs to distract the boys from staring in the windows. I did NOT want to be fielding questions about FoH! I was pretty successful until Andy tells Nate that "that lady's in her underwear." Nate says, "Yeah, FUNNY underwear." Then they discussed how they did not want feathers or fur on their underwear. Which degenerated into a discussion of farting. Because really, any conversation between 4 y/o boys will eventually be a conversation about farting. Okay. Tangent.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherE*
yeah! where's the male underthings store that sells men's perfume and has men 1/2 naked in huge life-size posters?







:

Yeah, with fluffed-up, larger-than-life penises?!


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

stafl the mall is The Dulles Town Center in Sterling or Dulles, VA. I would LOVE the address and appreciate it so much!! Thank you. How do you get that information?

That is wonderful to hear about the store in Manhattan and very encouraging. Good for them!

Marsupial Mom: "I also worry about the slippery sloop this can lead to; like novelty stores (were you get your adult play things ) Often the same arguments are used. These stores are often more hidden."

Good, I'm glad that they are not in plain view. I don't consider this a slippery slope of free expression at all.

I do appreciate the legalese that the mall is not a public place, true. Correction of my vocabulary. It is a place that many patron and I'll find out after my letter is written to the local papers if I'm not the only one who is embarrassed to walk their children past the store. The might dollar usually prevails and this is one instance where consumers can voice their opinion. If the mall is not willing to change then maybe I should start boycotting the mall altogether, it may come to that...hopefully not.

About four year old boys digressing to conversations about farting....yes :LOL isn't that the truth!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inezyv*
I have always been confused by the VS ads. Are they marketing to men?

In an indirect way they are. Remember women buy this stuff because they want to be sexier for men. Or they want to be more sexier than another woman so they can get more attention of men.

They are telling women if they wear their product the will be more sexy for men, their for more desirable.


----------



## obeyacts2 (May 29, 2004)

I refuse to shop Victorias Secret, or any store that refuses to carry a decent selection of large sizes. Hello? Just because Im fat doesnt mean I dont like the racy stuff or that I dont have sex!!!! Come on!!!!!!

Laura


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drewsmom*
sta

If the mall is not willing to change then maybe I should start boycotting the mall altogether, it may come to that...hopefully not.


hey, sounds like fun! i'm yet to go in a mall that doesn't totally suck.
keep us updated, i'll be interested to hear what kind of responses you get.
i almost wretch at the idea of my kids seeing that stuff...


----------

